# Cute maltese traits



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Maizy does lots of very cute things and makes me smile so much, infact has me in stitches sometimes so thought i would share and see if some of your puppies do the same things!!

1) Early morning- When my boyfriend goes to work in the morning me and Maizy head go back to sleep, she likes to at this point sleep on my head i think she thinks she is a pillow...or as close to my body as possible!!!!

2) Morning mummy- The minute i show any sign that i am awake in the morning she jumps on me and showers my face with licks and kisses!!

3) Shower time- When im having a shower or bath she likes to stand up on her back legs with her front paws on the bath licking the side of the bath!!

4) When you get out of the shower she wants to give me an extra clean with lots of licks on my feet (i can only assume i taste yummy!!)

5) She doesnt like me to carry all her toys down stairs in the morning she insists on carrying one, normally her favourite!

6) Digging- she makes me laugh so much when she is digging normally on the sofa, her bed or our bed just to try and find a cozy spot!

7) When she comes and sits on my lap she does a couple of circles to make sure she is in the best spot...

8) Resting her head on any part of my body if she is laying next to us she still likes her head to be rested on my leg or arm bless her!!

Cant think of any more at the moment! What do your little ones do that make you laugh??? :w00t:

Lisa


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel always carries her toys around too, and if I'm gone and come home instead of barking she'll get a toy and squeak it at me! She also licks my legs when I'm done with my bath. She also sneezes for attention, and of my three she is the only "digger" that I have. She lays her little head in my shoulder when I pick her up.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine do all that too. Sasha likes to sneak toys out whenever she leaves the house,even just to potty. We have to frisk her before she goes out or we will find toys in the yard, or after the winter snow melt,we find toys...

Bitsy and Rylee are my circlers...and my feet lickers. Sasha licks everything else...

Sasha makes the sassy "woo woo" at me, like she's giving me her opinion...


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh and i forgot to add maizy likes to crawl towards you when she has just woken up! and when eating her kibble she takes each piece out one bit at a time to eat it off the floor!!! funny little things arent they!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Oh and i forgot to add maizy likes to crawl towards you when she has just woken up! and when eating her kibble she takes each piece out one bit at a time to eat it off the floor!!! funny little things arent they!


All of my malts, now and at the bridge ate one piece of kibble at a time , taking it out of the bowl, and carrying it to another spot on the floor. The Yorkies eat out of the bowl. They are funny little things!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel also rubs her eyes with her paws when she first wakes up, like a person would!


----------



## BradyLily (Sep 9, 2009)

Lily crawls on the carpet towards me every morning also! Brady is the face kisser. He wakes up in the morning and lays on my chest kissing me until I stop him. They both dig. Love to dig on my leather recliner. Brady loves licking legs when you get out of the shower and they both love to rest their heads on a body part when they are sleeping. Brady is the one at a time eater and Lily never picks her head up until the food is gone! They are just the best!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I think they're such little charmers. Lily does this head bob over her food before she will take a bite. Also, both Jack and Addie meow like kittens when I get home and they're happy/excited. It's so cute. Jack will rake at my foot to be picked up, and when you go to get him, he rolls onto his back, he has me wrapped around his paw.


----------



## BradyLily (Sep 9, 2009)

Lily is my little snuggle bunny. If I wrap her in blankets she'll stay there as long as I do. She is such a good girl:innocent:


----------



## Shayna's Fluff (Jun 21, 2012)

Every morning when I take Willow out of her pen and sit down with her on my lap, she licks me like crazy!! She also likes to lick my arm for some reason.  lol.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Opey is a digger, on his bed, our bed, the couch! It is funny! He also pulls one or two pieces of his food out of his bowl when he starts to eat and then will eat out of the bowl. Once in a while he will go through a faze where he won't eat of the bowl or pull food out to start eating so I have to take some of the bowl and put it on the floor or dump the whole bowl on a paper plate and then he will eat it!! Silly little guy! He is a lazy boy in the morning. When you get up, he stays in bed until you drag him out of bed like getting a kid up for school to go potty!! When he isn't sure what something is, he leans into it and gives it a growl, smells it and moves on like nothing!! LOL!! They really are charmers and funny little babies!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Opey is a digger, on his bed, our bed, the couch! It is funny! He also pulls one or two pieces of his food out of his bowl when he starts to eat and then will eat out of the bowl. Once in a while he will go through a faze where he won't eat of the bowl or pull food out to start eating so I have to take some of the bowl and put it on the floor or dump the whole bowl on a paper plate and then he will eat it!! Silly little guy! He is a lazy boy in the morning. When you get up, he stays in bed until you drag him out of bed like getting a kid up for school to go potty!! When he isn't sure what something is, he leans into it and gives it a growl, smells it and moves on like nothing!! LOL!! They really are charmers and funny little babies!


Mine is a huge digger and a one-kibble-at-a-time eater too... What is with Maltese and this??


----------



## Shayna's Fluff (Jun 21, 2012)

Willow is a one-kibble-at-a-time eater too! Yeah, there is definitely some trait that makes Malts eat one at a time. I noticed she did this this morning. She takes one out, lays down, and chews. Too cute!


----------



## BradyLily (Sep 9, 2009)

They are the cutest little babies. Brady eats in the one at a time fashion and I have to cut up the canned food into chunks or he won't eat it. So I refrigerate all the canned food so that it is firm enough to cut into chunks. What a trip!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bella's traits (some cute -- some not so much):

The cute ones --
1. Taking her food out of her bowl and carrying it to another part of the floor to eat.
2. Running to the door when the door bell rings -- ON TV (we then have to open the door to show her that there isn't anyone there).
3. Barking when she wants to play "monster" with DH. DH will pretend he is a monster and Bella zooms around the room. It took us a long time to figure this one out. It's the only time she barks.
4. Watching TV. She will stand in front of the tv and just stare at whatever is on the screen. Sometimes to get a better look she will stand on her hind legs with her paws on the screen. (Hope this isn't bad for her eyes)
5. Protecting her turf from bunnies, squirrels and birds. Runs to the door to scare them away whenever she see's them.
The not so cute -
6. Eating my hair - she will get behind me in the chair and start munching
7. Digging - what's up with that?? -- it really hurts when she does it close to my legs.
8. Eating her poop -- enough said


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper also eats one piece of kibble at a time but he carries his half way across the room to eat it....back and forth, back and forth until the dish is empty. He also does the digging thing but it's ON my lap.....ouch


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

yup... either one at a time or a few at a time, to the carpet or his blanket... what a weirdo!! lol

do any of yours jump and bark at the TV if even the *slightest* resemblance of an animal, or even a scurrying motion comes on?? it's SO annoying when we're trying to watch TV or movies (Animal Planet -- forget it!) and so far the only thing that sort of works is shaking a can with pennies to scare him off, but then he runs around the room and comes back to bark and jump some more!! God forbid he breaks the X-Box or cable box!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> yup... either one at a time or a few at a time, to the carpet or his blanket... what a weirdo!! lol
> 
> do any of yours jump and bark at the TV if even the *slightest* resemblance of an animal, or even a scurrying motion comes on?? it's SO annoying when we're trying to watch TV or movies (Animal Planet -- forget it!) and so far the only thing that sort of works is shaking a can with pennies to scare him off, but then he runs around the room and comes back to bark and jump some more!! God forbid he breaks the X-Box or cable box!


Bella loves watching TV and will occasionally bark. But usually only if a dog barks on TV -- like the K-9's on Cops. MY DH was watch Tarzan today and I think she was just very confused by all the jungle sounds.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

One of the cutest things Gidget does that come to mind. When she wants your attention she will run up to you and roll over on her back--cute enough--but then she will stiffen her little back legs straight out and give them a little extra kick or two! So adorable like,"OK, I'm really stretched out for my belly rub now."


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Maizy does exactly the same with the door if its on the tv or a noise outside we have to show her noone is there or she wont give up!!!!! 

She also likes to give a few kicks as she is falling asleep normally in my side ouch!!

As for the poo eating i now have to scout the garden before i let her out because she doesnt eat her own poo but LOVES to eat cat poo and the pesky cats in our road keep pooing in our garden grrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh gosh, where do I start :thumbsup:
1. She tilts her head when I talk to her
2. Has to lay against my body while sleeping in bed
3. Makes a cute sound when yawning
4. Licks the water on side of the bathtub while I'm bathing
5. Always comes to the bathroom with me :blush:
6. As soon as she sees me come to life in the morning, she paws at me to rub her belly
7. She tries to block Lucy when Lucy jumps on the couch
8. She barks and barks and barks and barks at Lucy, while Lucy turns her head and ignores her :huh:
9. When she wants to be held, while I'm picking her up, she'll try to jump to me
10. When she takes off running with kleenex, tissue, toilet paper roll
11. When she humps and throws around "her puppy"
12. Watching her and Lucy play while doing zoomies
13. She does zoomies after a bath and rolls around all over the rug/towels
14. When she gives me her low/deep bark to let me know she needs to potty
15. Will only lay her head over my LEFT shoulder
16. HAS to be on my left leg while sitting in the chair
17. She follows me from room to room. If I tell her "Mommy will be right back", she will stay where she is
18. How she runs to the window/door when I tell her "Daddy's home"
19. Looking at her laying outside enjoying the sun
20. Just being herself! 
Maltese are just the BEST!!!! They make life worth living :heart:


----------

